# A death sentence for converting!



## Colin (Feb 7, 2011)

> An Afghan physiotherapist will be executed within three days for converting to Christianity.
> Said Musa, 45, has been held for eight months in a Kabul prison were he claims he has been tortured and sexually abused by inmates and guards.
> Mr Musa, who lost his left leg in a landmine explosion in the 1990s
> He was arrested in May last year as he attempted to seek asylum at the German embassy following a crackdown on Christians within Afghanistan.
> ...



Why are our troops still risking life and limb in this 7th century shit hole? Why are they being asked to prop up a disgustingly corrupt administration that permits medieval barbarism to continue in the name of a sick and outdated cult! It just ain't worth it!


----------



## logical4u (Feb 7, 2011)

Colin said:


> > An Afghan physiotherapist will be executed within three days for converting to Christianity.
> > Said Musa, 45, has been held for eight months in a Kabul prison were he claims he has been tortured and sexually abused by inmates and guards.
> > Mr Musa, who lost his left leg in a landmine explosion in the 1990s
> > He was arrested in May last year as he attempted to seek asylum at the German embassy following a crackdown on Christians within Afghanistan.
> ...



I don't know.  It makes you wonder why the far-lefties love them so.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 7, 2011)

Colin said:


> > An Afghan physiotherapist will be executed within three days for converting to Christianity.
> > Said Musa, 45, has been held for eight months in a Kabul prison were he claims he has been tortured and sexually abused by inmates and guards.
> > Mr Musa, who lost his left leg in a landmine explosion in the 1990s
> > He was arrested in May last year as he attempted to seek asylum at the German embassy following a crackdown on Christians within Afghanistan.
> ...




Good questions. Got to love that religion of peace.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 7, 2011)

This should be an object lesson for everyone who believes they will be accorded the same tolerance Christian based and Jewish based states afford them.

Persecution gets a whole new level when beheading is on the menu for refusing to convert and stay converted to islam.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 7, 2011)

Exodus 22:20 "Whoever sacrifices to any god other than the LORD must be destroyed.

Deuteronomy 13:6-10 - PassageLookup - New International Version, ©2010 - BibleGateway.com

Deuteronomy 13:12-16 - PassageLookup - King James Version - BibleGateway.com

Deuteronomy 17:2-7,Deuteronomy 29:18 - PassageLookup - New American Standard Bible - BibleGateway.com

islam if fuckin' evil. man...


----------



## Ropey (Feb 7, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Exodus 22:20 "Whoever sacrifices to any god other than the LORD must be destroyed.
> 
> Deuteronomy 13:6-10 - PassageLookup - New International Version, ©2010 - BibleGateway.com
> 
> ...



What are you 'trying' to say JB? 

You're failing in saying it.


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2011)

I see our resident mohammedans have nothing to say on this. What's up fellas? Cat got your tongue. How unusual, given their verboseness on defending some of the more evil practises of their cult!


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 2, 2017)

syrenn said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > > An Afghan physiotherapist will be executed within three days for converting to Christianity.
> ...




I am thankful when government respects personal conscience.   I wonder how long it's been like that?

Psalms book 5: Songs for coming home


----------

